
For Lisa, the World Ended in 1995 - fogus
http://www.pagetable.com/?p=450
======
verdant
I suppose while designing the OS, they felt by 1995 they would have released
many new versions past the Lisa. And they were correct.

~~~
oiuhjygtfghjnmk
A similar tongue-in-cheek statement by SUN in 1999. Since 32bit Unix time
rolls over in 2038, they put out a Y2K notice warning about this and saying
that they hoped everyone would have updated to the 64bit version by then.

I'm betting somewhere a vital 32bit system is going to fail in 28years time

~~~
hugh3
Sure, but by upgrading to 64 bit you're only putting off the problem for
another 292 billion years.

